# need a new router...



## dsb (Feb 23, 2010)

Hi! First post. Basically I'm in need of a new router. I would like to have it setup to do NAT on our cable connection + GSM fail over. I was looking at the soekris boards. Are they any good? Any suggestions?


----------



## wonslung (Feb 23, 2010)

dsb said:
			
		

> Hi! First post. Basically I'm in need of a new router. I would like to have it setup to do NAT on our cable connection + GSM fail over. I was looking at the soekris boards. Are they any good? Any suggestions?



they are fine.  I've used them before, along with the alix boards.

FreeBSD makes a GREAT router.  I use it for my router right now.  It has more than one option when it comes to firewalls/nat which is also nice.  Personally i use pf

My current router isn't anything so small, It's well over powered for a router to be honest, but yah, you can use FreeBSD for a router and the board you are talking about will work well.


----------



## aragon (Feb 24, 2010)

I use a net5501 with FreeBSD 8.0 here at home.  Very happy with it.  I also use GSM/3G failover via its USB port and my Nokia.


----------

